# Fuzz Foundry Deluxe... Sort of !



## music6000 (Jun 27, 2020)

This is what my Fuzz Foundry Deluxe would look like if I build it.
So Far, i have over 1/2 a Dozen pedals that I want to build that I have Graphics for & no PCB's.
But... PedalPCB keeps releasing another one I want & with the current Shipping Isues (Last Order was 3 months)!
I don't think any of us is going to keep up with him, Ha Ha!


----------



## Gordo (Jun 27, 2020)

Wait a minute, how'd you do this?  Photoshop wizardry??


----------



## music6000 (Jun 27, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Wait a minute, how'd you do this?  Photoshop wizardry??


Just Photoshop.


----------

